# Do You SS Only?



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

When I started riding Singlespeed in 2008, I thought it would be a great challenge and perhaps a training tool for my "real" mountain bike and my road riding.

As it stands now, the last time I threw my leg over a multi-geared mountain bike was in October 2015 when I rode The Whole Enchilada.

Once in awhile after a long-ish layoff, I think, "Maybe I'll dig out the old Santa Cruz, since it's been awhile." I never do though.

How about the rest of you... Are you strictly SS?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I was exclusively single speed for about a decade but I’ve since purchased a trail bike, an enduro bike, and a DH bike, and haven’t even taken the SS down from its hanger.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I've switched up at various times. Recently I had a simple rule. If I was riding 15 miles or less I would ride the single speed. Longer rides I'd hop on the geared full suspension. I did a bunch of training for a big race a few years ago and was about 99% single speed until the run-up to the race where I was on the geared bike and I raced on the full suspension. 

Fundamentally I don't like riding a hard tail when I'm fatigued. It just feels punishing after 40+ miles on the bike. The race... the 100 mile Cream Puff, and the 50-60 mile rides I did preparing for it involved a lot of fast, chunky single track descending which is just abusive when your legs are destroyed. 

The other big thing which mixes things up is a lot of the rides here have monster 4-10 mile climbs. While I have ridden them on the single speed, it's just less unpleasant on a geared bike. For the more rolling trails I do enjoy the single speed.

Right now my single speed is out of commission and I'm debating how I'm going to get back on the single speed. I think I'm going to convert the Honzo, but haven't decided yet.

So... not 100% right now. Likely never go back to even the 80-90% I used to ride. Maybe 50-60% once I get the bike situation squared.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I was a SS-only, one-bike garage from 2014 to 2020, I bought a long-travel enduro rig in 2020, and it's been hella fun to ride, but I still ride my titanium singlespeed for probably 60% of my miles.

There's very little that I can ride on my FS bike that I plain _can't_ ride on SS, but there's plenty that's just more fun on the FS. 
I'm 100% fine with the aerobic/anerobic 'suffering' of lacking gears, and I don't mind 'rough' trail on a hardtail. But trails with big drops and BIG chunk are just plain more fun on FS. You mentioned Moab- thats a great example. Just because Ahab is *DOABLE* on a SS, doesn't mean its not better on a FS.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Feels to me like 10 years ago most trails were build for XC rigs and trails built in the last 10 years are designed around bigger travel bikes. As @Impetus says, they are doable on SS, just a lot more fun on a bigger travel bike.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

I'm primarily a roadie, and only own just one MTB. My bike was new in 1999, and hadn't been ridden (other than rolling around the 'hood with my kids when they were little) since about 2003. A few weeks ago, I dusted it off and rebuilt it as a SS. It's been a blast, and is getting 50% or more of my riding days at the moment. I'm really enjoying the complete change of approach and scenery from my road bike (typically fast group rides).


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

One bike with one gear here. I've had full suspensions in the past, and most of my miles are still on SS when I have them. Something about having thousands of dollars sitting in my garage, not getting ridden and quickly becoming antiquated bothers me so they don't ever last long. 

120mm SS hardtail has served me well for just about all kinds of riding (sans lift park riding). I just ordered a Ti frame and will probably remain a one bike guy for a long time.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Been riding strictly rigid SS the last 5 years, I bought my first one 10 years ago. I never ever have to go to the bike shop I love it! I take it down everything, geronimo, hi line etc….I ride tech slower with no suspension but climb faster with one gear, I’m hooked, it’s always a challenge, no end in sight


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I went SS only, converted back to geared, then am back to SS only for the last couple years (not counting my road bike). I vastly prefer SS for mountain biking.


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

I love single speeding, but there are just times and conditions where I need the flexibility of fully geared for varying conditions. When riding trails I know and conditions are predictable, though, I love single speeding.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

In 2016, I built a very capable, full suspension SS, so suspension has not been an issue. It's an old URT (which I KNOW people almost universally despise). Despite the naysayers, I've found that modern shock valving resolved the bulk of the issues that people believed to be a problem. 

I'm actually having another one built around the same URT basics, but with a much more modern geometry. This one much slacker and with up to 7 inches of travel. I can build it with gears, but I'm also setting it up to run a Gates Carbon Belt drive. Gonna go SS first.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Aside from a brief stint with gears in 2019 (like 4 or 5 rides) I've been exclusively SS on my mountain bikes. Something I found was that even gears, I ride like I'm on a singlespeed. I will pick a gear that I can stand on and climb that way. Probably made me look like an idiot...

I actually tend to ride my road bike more these days which is multi-geared. I've tried to make a singlespeed work around here but the hills are a killer (can't go fast enough down hill or on the flats when I'm geared low enough to climb reasonably).


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Been SS last 10 years or so but have FS and hardtails to fill the different trail requirements.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Been SS for last 6 years about 90% riding. Currently two SS's and one geared bike mixed in now, only because wanted to try a lighter weight hardtail build and the frame I picked did not have adjustable chain stays. Figured good to have one for pushing longer mile goals or for recover and if a long lay off happens. Its nice sometimes, but every time I get done riding it I wonder what would that light weight single speed build be like! Therefore most likely my next build will be just that. Also feel like the only area Gears benefit me is on flatter longer flowy sections of trial. On Hills I rather SS.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

I’ve had a SS in the garage for the past 15+ years, but it has always been a secondary, change of pace bike for me. I ride SS more now in DFW than I did in So Cal because it makes these flat trails more interesting. But I love all types of riding, and as others have said, you certainly can ride a SS in most places, but it’s not ideal in a bike park for example. I also much prefer the FS trail bike in places like Sedona, Bentonville, Utah, etc.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I went for about 13 years rigid SS only and then a couple years ago, we had a very wet season. The only local trail that you could consistently ride is very rocky, steep and technical. I had ridden it occasionally over the years on the rigid SS, but ideally I needed another setup if I was going to be riding it a lot. I decided to build up a Kona Honzo and figured no sense in building two similar bikes, so I went with a squishy front thing and 11-speed gears. I still love a rigid SS, but there are times when some suspension and gears are a good choice. The Honzo gets ridden pretty hard nearly every Sunday and I have found the Shimano 11-speed SLX stuff to be solid and reliable.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While there is a nicely appointed Middlechild in my collection, there are some very nicely appointed geared bikes in that collection.

The Middlechild and a one speed automatic transmission...
Now we're tawkin singlespeed that just works without drama. Sliding dropouts are far superior to tensioners and such. What I like of being on a singlespeed...
The simpicity ends at the bike being less complex and the ride experience begins at the way a singlespeed is ridden on all sorts of terrain.
Climbing is dauntless with this bike and moderate gearing. 30:14 works nicely for the majority of terrain. 3.0's are doing the deed with the exception of a pair of G-One 2.8's for street sessions. Everythingcountry is what a Middlechild is! Does the deed in everything I have enjoyed the bike on, thus far. 

SS or geared??

Well, the Middlechild is getting the miles at this point. Cannot say that a geared bike hasn't been out however, not as much as the one speed automatic. The way a singlespeed works in the real world is plain awesome.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

MTB SS only since 2018

Pros: simple, fun, knees and legs stronger than ever
Cons: sometimes too spinny, sometimes gotta walk, hardtail punishing on long rides


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I went through a SS only phase for a decade.
Then I turned 58.
And I turned 58 ten years ago.
Sheesh!
Anyway both my good ol' singlespeeds were stolen out of the backyard shed about 3 months ago.
Damn bike thieves. I hope there's an extra hot corner in hell for them.
Anyway those singlespeeds won't be replaced. Well, not by more singlespeeds, anyway. Comes a time...
That said, my decade-long SS-only phase was awesome -- I wouldn't trade it for anything.
The SS made me feel so strong. So in tune with my bike, the trail, my body. So efficient, so capable. Made me such a better rider.
In fact, I which I hadn't waited until I was 46 to start SS-ing.
I miss those days.
=sParty


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Just bought a rigid SS at 58yo. I thought it would be second string behind my kind of blingy AM bike. Work and heat and frankly love of the bike has me using it the most for shorter work day rides. Loops I thought would be too much are obtainable. It is geared easier than the SS I rode years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

I just picked up a 1996 6-speed bike That I was going to leave Geared. I've since changed my mind, and it will be a SS. I've always had an affinity for the simplicity of a SS bike. 

Depending on the terrain and where I will be riding, changing a cog is very simple.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

My first "real" MTB was SS out of necessity. This would be back in like 91/92 time frame. Busted up, used, barely functional, but so much fun. Nothing worked, so I just picked a gear and left it there. 

Over the years since, I've kind of dabbled......but last fall started riding my Kona Unit SS more. This year, I'm on that bike 99% of the time.

I've got another hardtail geared MTB, and a geared full squish MTB. I've had the hardtail out once this year and the FS hasnt seen a ride since last summer.

Having more fun on the Kona than I have in years. Smiles for miles man.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Rigid, steel SS bikes are my jam. Probably in my blood from growing up a BMX kid in the 70s. Did the squishy geary thing up to the early 2000s and then converted my Kona Cindercone to SS and never looked back. Currently have two SS MTBs, a SS monstercross, a fixie track bike and a 24” BMX cruiser.

Just added a steel, geared (1x10) roadie to the stable and it gets lots of dirty looks from the others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

SS rigid mtb and SS road bike are for the joy of riding.
I don't want to race XC on the rigid SS anymore as I think I'll lose some of the joy.
The road bike gets gears for race season.
The gravel bike/short course rigid XC bike is 1*9 and the full suss XC bike is 1*10.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm about half and half on the rigid SS and the geared full suspension. Also have a geared rigid I ride now and then, hope to bike pack it some day. Geared CX and road bike plus a fixed gear, on these I ride the gears a lot more.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> In 2016, I built a very capable, full suspension SS, so suspension has not been an issue. It's an old URT (which I KNOW people almost universally despise). Despite the naysayers, I've found that modern shock valving resolved the bulk of the issues that people believed to be a problem.
> 
> I'm actually having another one built around the same URT basics, but with a much more modern geometry. This one much slacker and with up to 7 inches of travel. I can build it with gears, but I'm also setting it up to run a Gates Carbon Belt drive. Gonna go SS first.


I'd really like to see a picture of the 2016 build if possible. I've actually been researching URT's for a SS. I've been on fully rigid for over 20 yrs. As my age is increasing a little travel on the joints doesn't sound so terrible to me anymore.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

FastFix said:


> I'd really like to see a picture of the 2016 build if possible. I've actually been researching URT's for a SS. I've been on fully rigid for over 20 yrs. As my age is increasing a little travel on the joints doesn't sound so terrible to me anymore.


Here's the Schwinn SweetSpot I built as an SS a few years ago. I call it my SSSS, or Quad S.










I went 27.5 using a Manitou Markhour with a 1-1/8" straight steer tube. I'm limited to a 2.1-2.2 tire in the rear in this configuration. If I ran it as a reverse mullet, I could probably run a 26x2.4 in the rear. It's currently geared 34:20 .

Originally, it had a Rock Shok spring shock, but I'm running a Fox CTD now and just leave it in the plushest setting. The rebound control takes care of the "stink-bugging" that these things were _supposedly _known for.


----------



## scottg (Mar 30, 2004)

I probably SS a little more than half the time, and have a nice 130-130 trail bike for the rest. I did ride SS rigid for a couple weeks because I'd bought a new (to me) SS and my suspension fork hadn't come in yet. That was long enough for me to determine that a rigid fork wasn't close to being acceptable for me on our trails. And some of our climbs are too ridiculous to do on a SS - some are too ridiculous to do regularly and others are just too much walking to do anytime. 

I love all the rides - with or without a shifter. Now that I have a pretty good suspension fork on a SS (compared to the 80mm fork on my old SS), I'm pretty happy riding down most trails without rear sus, but sometimes the climbs are just too daunting without easier gears.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool bike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode my SS this past Saturday. Toward the end, I was stopped at the end/start of a loop and a lady rode up and stopped behind me. Then I guy rode up and he asked her if she had a problem. She said her wireless shifting was acting up and described what it was doing (or not doing). He said he had had the same issue with his and started to take a look at it. He said he needed a torx driver and neither one had one so I pulled out my multitool and offered it. He decided that wasn't the issue and they both thanked me. Not sure what he did or if he got it working properly but I had to bite my tongue to keep from saying that I'd never had that issue.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I rode my Sir9 rigid SS for about 4 years and seldom rode my FS bike. Then I bought a custom SS dream build Seven Sola SLX, rigid with an ENVE MTN fork. I exclusively rode this for all my Mtn bike rides. My Sir9 became a commuter and I bought a gravel bike that served as my century bike. Then I bought a geared Hardtail 2 years ago to embrace the 27.5 plus advantages along with the dropper post and 34Fox. I completely loved it, so much so, I decided to build up a new SS with dropper and 34Fox. Now I split the week with SS and geared. I ride 5-7days a week so I’m able to rotate my stable.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Since buying a new SS bike this year I only ride my geared bike when I ride with others. Which is about once a week. I am digging it. I’m sure The pendulum will swing back though and I’ll get back on the geared one eventually. Winter riding is not fun on the SS. The fatty is needed most days and I haven’t tried studded ice rides on SS.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope, I have 4 bikes: 2012 SC Tallboy / Trek FX4 Sport Carbon gravel bike / 2011 KHS Solo One SE / Motobecane Ti 29er frame built into my main SS..........I switch bikes based on how I feel on any given day or if one of my buddies is up for a ride.........


----------



## njSS (Jun 5, 2013)

I was SS exclusively from 2009 up until last August when I picked up a Canyon Strive enduro rig. Hated it and sold it within a month. Went back to SS only up until this May and grabbed a new Stumpy for a more trail oriented platform. It's great for those days where I just can't tackle the technical terrain but I'm still about 50/50 between that and my rigid Crave SS. My pandemic physical shape is probably the cause of my desire for a 10-51 12 speed and 140/130mm travel all of a sudden; hoping that'll change as I bounce back 🙃.

I'm dreaming of a Chumba build for a modern SS to eventually replace the Crave, and I also ride a Langster fixed/free on the road and a Crux SS for cyclocross duties so I tend to gravitate more to the 1-speed lifestyle and have a backup geared bike rather than the other way around.

Plus it's WAYYYY easier these days to find a plethora of nice cogs in stock than a good cassette!


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

2014 Solar Orange Pivot LES SS for trail, 2014 Black/Red Pivot LES 2x10 for road & a little gravel.....


----------



## Bob-o-matic (Jun 25, 2021)

I have many seasonal bikes. I ride an old SS Peugeot [52:16] on rail trails and flat commuting. It's fast and makes a boring ride more challenging.

I tryed SS mtb [32:20] here in VT and it sucked. Always wished I had 1 more gear. So I added a 22t chainring and a front derailleur and love it [thru axle frame had to have a Alfine chain tentioner anyway]. On my 2nd season and it's been my go to trail bike. Still forces u to be a stronger rider. Long half mile climbs can still wear u down but ridable. The drivetrain is cheap, durable, shifts better than people will admit, and feels like it has more than twice the range of a SS. It does gets a lot of strange looks... I'm ok with that


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Nashbar Argyle. Putting an 18 cog on for here at home. 16 is great on the flat elsewhere.

Note the Coaster brake. What a hoot. I rebuilt it and it has minimal resistance compared to a free wheel.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I see lots of SS more commuter bike oriented. Perhaps some for gravel and CX. I have thought about a SS beach cruiser, obviously oriented towards comfort and going to the coffee shop. As for my mountain bikes and gravel, the gravel is not SS and that would ruin my purpose of an all day bike. My SS Mtn bikes are for a simple, grinding up my local trails and ripping down the single track.


----------



## cairnmtb (Dec 18, 2017)

at 53, i can no longer only singlespeed. 
there was a thread within the last year, i believe, that referenced some notion of singlespeed fatigue. truly, just this last year point five i can go MAYBE four days in a row on the monocog and i am physically shot. a big part of that for me is the terrain where i spend most of my home rides - i'm still, after a eight years, trying to find the right gearing as my ride frequency fluctuates.
when i get too deep into the fatigue cave, i ride a geared CX bike with maxxis ramblers on the gravel roads.
that reminds me to take a week at 32x20 to work some hillier stuff


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

cairnmtb said:


> at 53, i can no longer only singlespeed.
> 
> &#8230;.that reminds me to take a week at 32x20 to work some hillier stuff


Definitely nothing wrong with changing it up from SS to geared. Variety is fun. I will say, as a fellow 53 yr old and long time primarily SSer, I've found that gearing at a ratio that allows me to clean 90+% of the hills is where it's at for me. So many folks worry about spinning out, and/or like to brag about what ratio they're pushing. Big deal. We don't ride SS to be the fastest on flats or downhills. We ride for the simplicity and the fun. At least I do 

You may already be geared this way, but figured I'd throw it out there. Happy spinnin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairnmtb (Dec 18, 2017)

CCSS said:


> Definitely nothing wrong with changing it up from SS to geared. Variety is fun. I will say, as a fellow 53 yr old and long time primarily SSer, I've found that gearing at a ratio that allows me to clean 90+% of the hills is where it's at for me. So many folks worry about spinning out, and/or like to brag about what ratio they're pushing. Big deal. We don't ride SS to be the fastest on flats or downhills. We ride for the simplicity and the fun. At least I do
> 
> You may already be geared this way, but figured I'd throw it out there. Happy spinnin'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely already geared "this" way. However, part of the fun for me is figuring out how to get the most out of the experience. Lately, I moved to another area of Boulder several weeks ago, I am messing around with some much more sustained climbs on gravel of late and trying to dial that in.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

I've been mountain biking for about 8 years. SS from the start and still going strong. I tried gears for a couple months when so I got my newest bike and HATED it. Switched back and the world is right again. I always told myself I would get gears when I'm 60. 45 now. I really do just enjoy the suffering of climbing here in Colorado. I have gotten some of my friends to into single speeding but pretty much the only one I know that rides that way exclusively.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been doing singlespeed primarily, but only recently. Switched the Fat/29Plus bike to SS last year when my daughter started learning how to ride her bike, and switched the FS to SS this year. My thought process was that I don't ride enough right now due to time/family, so I may as well try to make the riding I do more challenging to hopefully make myself stronger. I'd like to give it at least a year.

It is a lot of fun though! It really is a mindset too. Simple, this is my gear, so just push it as far as I can.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Definitely nothing wrong with changing it up from SS to geared. Variety is fun. I will say, as a fellow 53 yr old and long time primarily SSer, I've found that gearing at a ratio that allows me to clean 90+% of the hills is where it's at for me. So many folks worry about spinning out, and/or like to brag about what ratio they're pushing. Big deal. We don't ride SS to be the fastest on flats or downhills. We ride for the simplicity and the fun. At least I do
> 
> You may already be geared this way, but figured I'd throw it out there. Happy spinnin'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't understand that world of riding a SS on flat to hill trail and not actually riding up mountains. Therefore I don't get that 34x18 gear ratio language, since riding up 2000 feet ascent in 6 miles or 1000 feet in 2 miles, that ratio is almost impossible. Especially if you want bigger tires paired with wider rims like 29x2.6" tires on i35mm rims. These short punchy climbs also make a nice steep descent of single track that challenges you to clean switchbacks and choose narrow lines without having to pedal any flats.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

hardmtnbiker said:


> flats.


My bikes wanna soap your mouth for using such foul language! 😁


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Rigid Single speed since ‘06. 2 years ago when wrists started complaining went to a Fox 34SC up front. Hankering to go back to rigid for a while and see how these 61 year old bones take it.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> Rigid Single speed since '06. 2 years ago when wrists started complaining went to a Fox 34SC up front. Hankering to go back to rigid for a while and see how these 61 year old bones take it.


Get yourself a nice 29x3.25 or 27.5x3.8 up front, throw in an insert and run sub 10psi up there. Supple and simple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I started riding my ripley a bit more the last couple months. I do love it and it’s kind to my 48 year old body. Last weekend I took my SS out and it darn near killed me. I realize how much better my fitness is riding my SS consistently. It was a real eye opener for me. I am going back to my SS being my primary ride no matter where I’m riding that day.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Karmatp said:


> I realize how much better my fitness is riding my SS consistently. It was a real eye opener for me. I am going back to my SS being my primary ride no matter where I'm riding that day.


This holds true for me as well!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Get yourself a nice 29x3.25 or 27.5x3.8 up front, throw in an insert and run sub 10psi up there. Supple and simple!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Seven Sola, rigid SS has 29x2.6" rear and 29x2.8 front on i35mm rear and i40mm rims front. I have Rimpact inserts. I totally agree that making your rigid SS "softer" is the ticket. No need to be a weight weeny with a rigid SS unless your intention is to only occasionally ride or race. I ride my bikes daily and my rigid SS at least 2x a week up 3000k feet and down some sweet technical single track?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Karmatp said:


> I realize how much better my fitness is riding my SS consistently. It was a real eye opener for me.


My riding days are split about 50/50 between SS MTB and my road bike. What I'm finding is that each builds a different type of fitness. On the road, it's more about sustained aerobic efforts. On the MTB, it's more brute force and anaerobic bursts. IMO, they compliment each other very nicely.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Karmatp said:


> I started riding my ripley a bit more the last couple months. I do love it and it's kind to my 48 year old body. Last weekend I took my SS out and it darn near killed me. I realize how much better my fitness is riding my SS consistently. It was a real eye opener for me. I am going back to my SS being my primary ride no matter where I'm riding that day.


Pfft! I take a break from SS and I feel like I fouled a few spark plugs! Still very addictive, 
riding the one speed automatic.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Karmatp said:


> I realize how much better my fitness is riding my SS consistently.


Agreed! Just sold one of my geared bikes (MTB) and converted another to SS (road). My brain loves the simplicity, my body loves the challenge!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

One day last week I clicked off 73 miles of rail trail on my Chris King Cielo SS 29er (3.0" Chupa front/ENVE fork, 2.35" RaRa rear, 36x17 gearing). Had a lot of fun.

Ran ~11 psi up front and 21 in the rear (Flow EX rim).

Yesterday I rode geared MTB to mix it up a bit.










Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> Rigid Single speed since '06. 2 years ago when wrists started complaining went to a Fox 34SC up front. Hankering to go back to rigid for a while and see how these 61 year old bones take it.


WaltWorks fork, OneUp bars, plus tire, foam grips

The carbon forks can't touch his for compliance and still lighter than a suspension fork.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

I have 2 SS bikes and 1 geared. The geared bike I use on the street for fitness when I want to mash big gears. 

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

DrDon said:


> WaltWorks fork, OneUp bars, plus tire, foam grips
> 
> The carbon forks can't touch his for compliance and still lighter than a suspension fork.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I run a Black Sheep Ti truss fork when riding rigid, custom Ti bars and ESI chunky bar wrap. Have been running 29x3.0 since the beginning. Generally about 9-10 psi up front when rigid and 13 wish in back.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was strictly SS during my 40s... Im 53 now and am glad to have an Enduro Ebike and mid travel 29er for trails. I live in Pisgah National forest and ive changed my type of riding to Enduro. Besides my Nashbar SS is almost clapped out! lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A bike contracted clap? Oh my! 😆


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

CRM6 said:


> I was strictly SS during my 40s... Im 53 now and am glad to have an Enduro Ebike and mid travel 29er for trails. I live in Pisgah National forest and ive changed my type of riding to Enduro. Besides my Nashbar SS is almost clapped out! lol


Dude - 53 is the new 27.5. I should know, I was also born in 1968  I keep reminding myself that everything good hurts a little!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

CCSS said:


> Dude - 53 is the new 27.5. I should know, I was also born in 1968  I keep reminding myself that everything good hurts a little!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im actually 67 my birthday is November.... My body is beat up and the type of riding I'm enjoying now doesn't go well with rigid ss bikes. Really happy with full suspension and pedal assist from my Ebike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CRM6 said:


> I was strictly SS during my 40s... Im 53 now and am glad to have an Enduro Ebike and mid travel 29er for trails. I live in Pisgah National forest and ive changed my type of riding to Enduro. Besides my Nashbar SS is almost clapped out! lol





CRM6 said:


> Im actually 67 my birthday is November.... My body is beat up and the type of riding I'm enjoying now doesn't go well with rigid ss bikes. Really happy with full suspension and pedal assist from my Ebike.


You aged 14 years in 3 hours?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

CCSS said:


> Dude - 53 is the new 27.5. I should know, I was also born in 1968  I keep reminding myself that everything good hurts a little!


I'd stand up and cheer for another '68 guy...but my hip hurts a bit right now.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

1969 here. Turning 52 in a few short weeks. GET SOME!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

MaX-D said:


> 1969 here. Turning 52 in a few short weeks. GET SOME!


Get offa my lawn, you punk-ass kid!!


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

Eric F said:


> Get offa my lawn, you punk-ass kid!!


Hmmmmm....that sounds so familiar. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Typical old people, talking and not posting pictures!


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

chazpat said:


> You aged 14 years in 3 hours?


Born in 1967


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

53 and still riding hard


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

CRM6 said:


> I was strictly SS during my 40s... Im 53 now and am glad to have an Enduro Ebike and mid travel 29er for trails. I live in Pisgah National forest and ive changed my type of riding to Enduro. Besides my Nashbar SS is almost clapped out! lol


63 here, no need to give up on suspension for SS


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

61 and still ride the SS exclusively 
Love the simplicity and quiet.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

azjonboy said:


> 61 and still ride the SS exclusively
> Love the simplicity and quiet.


Frankly, I like that the bike was simplified however, riding technique is more complicated. 
That is where it gets really good! Doing the one speed automatic transmission on a plusser that has an attitude is bringing even more to the tabletop, um table. Doing ascents that geared riders are going kinda slow up, that is fun to leave em like a dirty shirt. Not in the least daunting while I am in my powerband.

Simplicity and quiet... I am scrounging a budget for Onyx hubs to make the little brass bell even more relevant! Zero lash engagement and silent coasting is going to be a blessing on my Middlechild.


----------



## gwilliams3026 (Apr 3, 2007)

I’m running about 19psi on the front 2.3 mountain king. How low can I go?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

gwilliams3026 said:


> I'm running about 19psi on the front 2.3 mountain king. How low can I go?


That's a 2.2 Ikon which I run at 18psi on my rigid Kona Unit.


----------



## gwilliams3026 (Apr 3, 2007)

NordieBoy said:


> That's a 2.2 Ikon which I run at 18psi on my rigid Kona Unit.


----------



## gwilliams3026 (Apr 3, 2007)

Newer pic


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

gwilliams3026 said:


> Newer pic


I'd run 17-18psi @180lbs. Unless you hammer the berms.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gwilliams3026 said:


> Newer pic


How is that Carver fork?


----------



## gwilliams3026 (Apr 3, 2007)

I’m 160lbs. So maybe 15?


----------



## gwilliams3026 (Apr 3, 2007)

I 


chazpat said:


> How is that Carver fork?


the only one I've had.. well since 1993- so really all I can say about it is it rigid..


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> That's a 2.2 Ikon which I run at 18psi on my rigid Kona Unit.


At 160, you can experiment with pressure and find what suits you.

Unfortunately, the only bike that wears small tires in my collection and sees action is my trials bike. I run 18f 20r in a pair of 2.4's . Those two tires are so very different since the front wheel is 32mm and the rear is 48mm wide. 
My other bikes are 3.0's so completely different.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

gwilliams3026 said:


> I'm 160lbs. So maybe 15?


Probably not enough sidewall support at 15, unless you just cruise.
I went from 210lbs to 180lbs and couldn't go any lower with tyre pressures.
I'd be looking in the 17-18 range and 19-20psi in the rear.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I run 15psi f/r in Maxxis Ardents 29 x 2.4 on my rigid Unit. I'm 140lbs.

And I don't just cruise.


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

59 1/2 here and still only SS on the trail. Road and some gravel on a 2x10 rigid hard tail but I will only ride XC trails on the single......till death does us part


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I run 15psi f/r in Maxxis Ardents 29 x 2.4 on my rigid Unit. I'm 140lbs.
> 
> And I don't just cruise.


The Ardent 2.4 is a big 2.4 and the tools I carry weigh more than you do.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, I like that the bike was simplified however, riding technique is more complicated.
> That is where it gets really good! Doing the one speed automatic transmission on a plusser that has an attitude is bringing even more to the tabletop, um table. Doing ascents that geared riders are going kinda slow up, that is fun to leave em like a dirty shirt. Not in the least daunting while I am in my powerband.
> 
> Simplicity and quiet... I am scrounging a budget for Onyx hubs to make the little brass bell even more relevant! Zero lash engagement and silent coasting is going to be a blessing on my Middlechild.


Have 2 sets of Onyx hubs. Makes riding remote areas so much more enjoyable


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

azjonboy said:


> Have 2 sets of Onyx hubs. Makes riding remote areas so much more enjoyable


Cannot express how much I really appreciate the sprag and its performance. Worthy investment that no other can match.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

I have 4 SS bikes, and a Dingle speed. These cover most of my riding. One geared touring bike for once per year tours. One geared Fatbike, because if any bike needs gears, it is the fatbike.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one mountain bike that can be geared or SS depending on the trails. If I know the trails or riding solo, SS. If there's going to be a lot of variability in the terrain or I'm going in blind, I'll put the gears on.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 2 SS bikes, one rigid and one with 120mm 34Fox Float.My backyard trail is 2k to 3k feet of climbing and a 7 or 14 mile loop.On my rigid rig I drop the psi down to 15psi rear and 11 front but let me explain. I’m 160# and run CushCore rear and Rimpact in the front. My rims are i35mm and my tires are 2.6” rear and 2.8” front on an i40mm rim. My other SS is the same rear tire, and same width rims front and back but I higher PSI 18psi rear and 16 front on a 2.6” tire. I go faster on this SS, therefore the higher psi is warranted
I don’t think any of my mountain bikes go over 20psi, especially now that all my tires are bigger and my rims are wider with tire inserts.


----------



## bauerbg24 nyc (Oct 29, 2020)

I ride my 1x1 5 days aweek and never looked back at my carbon lefty and full suspension cannondale..I ride them very little just too keep them nice


----------

